# Are rubber balls safe?



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

I just found the first toy my rats like. It's a soft, squeezable rubber ball that they love to chew. I was just wondering what if they accidentally swallow some of its parts? Is it dangerous/toxic?


----------



## TamSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

As far as I know, rats don't usually swallow things they chew. Especially rubber. I could be wrong but that's what I remember being told.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Yeah, they have these neat flaps in their mouth that prevent them from swallowing fragments of the things they chew. Rubber is fine. They're no more likely to eat that than anything else unedible in their cage. Mine have a rubber dog treat ball and they love it


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Usaully its ok, Id watch to them to make sure though. Sometimes Pecan will eat random things so I always watch her first.


----------

